# Kbuild



## balanga (Apr 21, 2016)

Is kbuild used on FreeBSD for building programs ?


----------



## protocelt (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, all the various VirtualBox ports. There may be a few more ports, but I don't recall at the moment.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2016)

Have a look devel/kBuild. Freshports easily shows what ports depend on it.


----------

